# Some pics of the kids!



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Anaitis eating a cracker on my shoulder.


















Me and my hot date for the day 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Higgins doing his signature stare... (I never have any idea what he is looking at...)









And finally, the illusive Kajri. She is never still enough to get a good picture of.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Haha I LOVE Higgins, hes soo cute!.... I named one of my new boys Higgins in his honor!


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

ema-leigh said:


> Haha I LOVE Higgins, hes soo cute!.... I named one of my new boys Higgins in his honor!


aww, thank you


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Ah, love the hairless! Anaitis is cute too.


----------



## LittleShelby (Jan 4, 2010)

LauraNat said:


> Ah, love the hairless! Anaitis is cute too.


Ditto! Hairless and Double Rex are my favorites. I love how warm and soft they are.


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

LauraNat said:


> Ah, love the hairless! Anaitis is cute too.


I second that!


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

LittleShelby said:


> LauraNat said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, love the hairless! Anaitis is cute too.
> ...


Kajri is a DR and oh wow... she is the softest thing I have ever felt! Thats how she got her name  it means "cloud-like" in Indian


----------



## LittleShelby (Jan 4, 2010)

Alexc844 said:


> LittleShelby said:
> 
> 
> > LauraNat said:
> ...


My double rex is "Velvet." That's how she feels, and her hair grows in a "V" pattern on her head.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

I love the Higgins Stare!!


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ratastic said:


> I love the Higgins Stare!!


It reminds me of the Dramatic Chipmunk! LOL


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Hahahaha dramatic chipmunk


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Ahahaha that's to good.


----------

